# Healthy Powder/Eggshell Powder



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Found this on another dog site:

*Healthy Powder*
2 cups nutritional (torula) Yeast
1 cup lecithin grannules
1/4 cup kelp powder
1/4 cup bonemeal (or 9,000 milligrams calcium, or 5 teaspoons eggshell powder)
1,000 milligrams Vitamin C, (ground) or 1/4 teaspoon ascorbate (optional)

Mix all ingredients together in a 1-quart container and refrigerate. Give 1 - 2 teaspoons a day for cats and small dogs.

Ingredients are avaliable at most natural food stores.


*Eggshell Powder*
Wash the eggshells right after cracking and let dry until you have a dozen or so (each whole eggshell makes about a teaspoon of powder, which equals 1,800 milligrams of calcium). Then, bake at 300 degrees F for about 10 minutes. This removes a mineral-oil coating sometimes added to keep eggs from drying out. It also makes the shells dry and brittle enough to grind to a fine powder with a nut and seed grinder, blender or a mortar and pestle. Grind well enough that there are no sharp, gritty pieces.

Comments?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Only one 

Why?

Feed a good PMR diet and you don't need to add anything extra, you will just have one happy dog :-X


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Is there a reason you think you need to add the powder & eggshells?


We don't supplement with anything really....just feed raw meat, bone & organ.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I have one diabetic dog and I do at times still use eggshell powder. In our case, I grind his food and use the eggshell for calcium.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I don't feel good about giving her bones. I started to but she isn't really chewing them good. Her poop was shaped just like the bone in the chicken wing I gave her.
I want her to have the right amount of calcium so I guess I will do the egg shell thing here. I don't eat that many eggs at home (single) but where I go for breakfast every morning can give me all the egg shells I want.
I bought a SB-500 grinder and used it to grind up some chicken legs so she will get bone in that. I might try giving her some chcken backs if I can find some. Not all the stores sell them that I have been to.
As far as the Healthy Powder goes I just wanted to see what you guys thought of it.....


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just want to let you know its completely normal to feel unsure about bones in the beginning. I think we all were. 

Its normal for them to have undigested bones starting out as their body adjusts to a new diet. As far as chewing, I would recommend offering her a larger cut so that she isn't able to just swallow them or only chew a few times and swallow. Chicken Wings are TINY and even if your dog is tiny, they are probably pretty easy to swallow. I would suggest bigger things like necks, backs, drumsticks or quarters. If I remember right your dog is on the smaller side correct? If she is even considered a medium breed I'd skip the necks completely. 

Even for beginners, dogs tend to know how much they *need* to chew. And what they need to chew and what us humans need to chew are completely different. We may think they need to crush everything into a fine mush before swallowing but they dont. A few crunches and down it goes. Thats normal. 

I encourage you to give it another shot, feed partially frozen if it would help you relax. I promise, everything will turn out just fine. Its a normal thing to be worried about starting out, and thats what we're here for is to help you through that stage. 

Plus, what are you going to offer her to keep her teeth clean? If you grind everything she will have no dental benefits to the raw diet which is a HUGE reason we feed it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> I don't feel good about giving her bones. I started to but she isn't really chewing them good. Her poop was shaped just like the bone in the chicken wing I gave her.
> I want her to have the right amount of calcium so I guess I will do the egg shell thing here. I don't eat that many eggs at home (single) but where I go for breakfast every morning can give me all the egg shells I want.
> I bought a SB-500 grinder and used it to grind up some chicken legs so she will get bone in that. I might try giving her some chcken backs if I can find some. Not all the stores sell them that I have been to.
> As far as the Healthy Powder goes I just wanted to see what you guys thought of it.....


How much does your pup weigh? how big is she, a chicken wing is pretty small, not much meat on that at all, have you tried a drumstick, or entire leg quarter just to get her working with it? it would be very easy for a medium sized dog to hork down a wing in a gulp so that may be the problem.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

To give you an example of what my 12 lb doxie can power through:

Chicken wings (small and jumbo), chicken drumsticks, chicken thighs, chicken backs, pork ribs, and turkey thighs. Out of all of them, he will consume the chicken wings in the least amount of time.

My point is, not knowing what size dog you have, do not underestimate what a small breed can handle. As time goes on, they will suprise you.

If your dog is more than about 20 lbs, they should have no problem with a chicken quarter. There really is no need to even consider feeding wings. I would adjust the size of the bone-in meals I am feeding before resorting to supplements.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> To give you an example of what my 12 lb doxie can power through:
> 
> Chicken wings (small and jumbo), chicken drumsticks, chicken thighs, chicken backs, pork ribs, and turkey thighs. Out of all of them, he will consume the chicken wings in the least amount of time.
> 
> ...


She is (at last weigh in) 20 lbs.
I made another new post asking for advice on how to make her food (what to put in it) according to the 2-3% rule. Right now I'm giving her about 1/4 lb of food in two meals per day. Plus she gets a meaty beef rib at night she pulls the meat off and gnaws at the bone which seems to be keeping the teeth clean, she doesn't try to chew up the bone though....
I will try the bone again as was posted here......


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> She is (at last weigh in) 20 lbs.
> I made another new post asking for advice on how to make her food (what to put in it) according to the 2-3% rule. Right now I'm giving her about 1/4 lb of food in two meals per day. Plus she gets a meaty beef rib at night she pulls the meat off and gnaws at the bone which seems to be keeping the teeth clean, she doesn't try to chew up the bone though....
> I will try the bone again as was posted here......


when you say 1/4 pound of food in two meals...are you saying you are feeding her a total of 1/4 pounds divided into two meals or are you saying you are feeding 1/4 pound of food in each meal?

i have a twenty pound pug....i don't keep him lean nor is he heavy and he eats 3-4 oz per meal....

as to the bone thing? in the beginning, not all dogs take to raw like a fish to water...some dogs just have to learn and adjust. both of mine did and the beginning for them was a nail biter mostly because of me.

regardless, the pug was a gulper who didn't like to crunch at all....a year later and now he crunches. he still is not methodical but they learn.....ONLY if you give them bone, hold your breath and don't let them feel your fear.....

they learn. if you want to do right by your dog....you really do want to give them bone....

as to this:

Healthy Powder
2 cups nutritional (torula) Yeast - this is going to mess with their pH
1 cup lecithin grannules -- i don't understand why a dog would need lecithin. 
1/4 cup kelp powder - some people feed kelp. some don't. if you feel it necessary to feed kelp and give them sea vegetables, that's up to you.
1/4 cup bonemeal (or 9,000 milligrams calcium, or 5 teaspoons eggshell powder) - this is a cooked product. if it's human bone meal, it's better than dog bone meal because you don't know what's in it.

is this something you would give daily? because if it is, you're talking about 4500 mg of calcium....and that is way too much. i could be wrong, but i thought a teaspoon of eggshell is 900 mg....x 5 = 4500 mg. that's way too much.

i believe the thinking is 900 mg of eggshell per pound of meat. your dog isn't getting anywhere near that....

correct me if i'm wrong. i AM on my first cup of coffee...

feed your dog a nice drumstick..he'll love you for it.
1,000 milligrams Vitamin C, (ground) or 1/4 teaspoon ascorbate (optional)


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

That "Healthy Powder" is from a vet---Dr. Pitcairn. It's in his books. He uses it in his kibble boosters (raw meat, cottage cheese, eggs--they're toppings for kibble), and he adds it to his dog food recipes. He is into raw and holistic health, but most of his recipes include grains and veggies.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

when you say 1/4 pound of food in two meals...are you saying you are feeding her a total of 1/4 pounds divided into two meals or are you saying you are feeding 1/4 pound of food in each meal?[/COLOR]She is getting a little less than 1/4 pounds each meal. 

The caclulator I used said that 2.5 % of 18 lbs is 0.45 lbs per day or 0.225 lbs for one meal.


http://www.raw4dogs.com/calculate.htm


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i understand now.....thanks


----------

